# Wood Barter Turkey Pot Call Competition Listening Room.



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

In no particular order...here is my videos that have been recorded for the sound...
I did my best to give them all a fair shake. 

@daugher12 
@michael dee 
@TMAC 
@BrentWin 
@JR Custom Calls 
@bluedot 
@jbowers 
@Bigdrowdy1 
@CWS 
@Mabren2

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

@Kevin 
here


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 30, 2015)

Disclaimer:

This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold,spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold,spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.



Do not taunt Happy Fun Ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> In no particular order...here is my videos that have been recorded for the sound...
> I did my best to give them all a fair shake.
> 
> @daugher12
> ...


Shake ya say.......ain't no wonder I been do'n it all wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2015)

*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*

http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-donations-auctions.109/


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Disclaimer:
> 
> This product is meant for educational purposes only. Beware of dog. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead is purely coincidental. Void where prohibited. Some assembly required. Batteries not included. Contents may settle during shipment. Use only as directed. No other warranty expressed or implied. Do not use while operating a motor vehicle or heavy equipment. Apply only to affected area. May be too intense for some viewers. Do not fold,spindle or mutilate nor use stamp. See other side for additional warnings. For recreational use only. Do not disturb. All models over 18 years of age. If condition persists, consult your physician. No user-serviceable parts inside. Freshest if used before date on carton. Subject to change without notice. Times approximate. Simulated picture. Please remain seated until the ride has come to a complete stop. Breaking seal constitutes acceptance of agreement. For off-road use only. As seen on TV. One size does not fit all. Many suitcases look alike, so tie a ribbon on yours. Contains a minimum amount of tobacco ingredients. Colors may fade over time. We have sent the forms which seem right for you. Slippery when wet. For office use only. Enter amount only if you or your spouse is at least 65 and/or older. Do not inhale. Do not drop. Edited for television. Keep cool; process promptly. Post office will not deliver without postage. List was current at time of printing. Do not pass go, do not collect 100 dollars. Not responsible for direct, indirect, incidental or consequential damages resulting from any defect, error or failure to perform. At participating locations only. Penalty for private use. See label for sequence. Substantial penalty for early withdrawal. Caution, Falling rock. Lost ticket pays maximum rate. Add toner. Place stamp here. Avoid contact with skin. Sanitized for your protection. Be sure each item is properly endorsed. Sign here without admitting guilt. Slightly higher west of the Mississippi. Employees and their families are not eligible. Contestants have been briefed on some questions before the show. Limited time offer, call now to ensure prompt delivery. You must be present to win. No passes accepted for this engagement. No purchase necessary. Processed at location stamped in code at top of carton. Shading within a garment may occur. Use only in a well-ventilated area. Keep away from fire or flames. Replace with same type. Approved for veterans. Booths for two or more. Check here if tax deductible. Some equipment shown is optional. Price does not include taxes. No Canadian coins, eh? Not recommended for children under 5. Prerecorded for this time zone. Reproduction strictly prohibited. No solicitors. No alcohol, dogs or horses. Not for resale. List at least two alternate dates. First pull up, then pull down. Call toll free number before digging. Driver does not carry cash. Some of the trademarks mentioned in this product appear for identification purposes only. Objects in mirror may be closer than they appear. Record additional transactions on back of previous stub. No transfers issued until the bus comes to a complete stop. Package sold by weight, not volume. Your mileage may vary. If the flow controls supplied are not installed, this unit will not operate properly. Keep out of reach of children. This unit not labeled for retail sale. Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. Close cover before striking. Mind the gap. Watch your step. Parental discretion is advised. Sold as a novelty item only. Not available in stores. May cause abdominal cramping and loose stools. Vitamins A, D, E, and K have been added. Not designed or intended for use in on-line control of aircraft, air traffic, aircraft navigation or aircraft communications; or in the design, construction, operation or maintenance of any nuclear facility. Container may explode if heated. May contain traces of various nuts and seeds. Do not write below this line.


Wow..................?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 25, 2016)

How damn long you been on that Percocet there rip??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> How damn long you been on that Percocet there rip??



Too long??


----------

